# Marketplace/Ads Question



## elc300 (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a way to filter an ads search by posted date? I'm trying to figure out which ads have been recently posted and I just can't find a way to tell which ads I've already seen and which are new. Thanks!!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 5, 2011)

elc300 said:


> Is there a way to filter an ads search by posted date? I'm trying to figure out which ads have been recently posted and I just can't find a way to tell which ads I've already seen and which are new. Thanks!!



I have had this same problem.  It used to be that Marketplace Ads were displayed to me as a list with the most recent at the top.  I could check regularly and easily see which were new.

Then, several months ago, the Marketplace listings started to be listed randomly.  I posted here about it and my post received no replies.  I PMed Brian about it, he basically said that was curious, no one else was having that problem, no action that I am aware of was taken on the issue and I have received no follow up on the subject.

I now very rarely visit the Marketplace, almost all it's usefulness is gone for me, it's simply too tedious and time consuming to click through to open all the ads and read them.  It was MUCH better before when I could see what was new and just read the title.  It's a shame this change happened for at least some of us, now I only look for exchanges with the exchange companies or Timeshare Juice and I shop EBay, Redweek, and MyResortNetwork.

H


----------



## ronparise (Oct 5, 2011)

Out of the thousands of timeshare resorts, there are only a few I am interested in owning so I use the resort watch list..

Ive put these few resorts on my "resort watch" and when there is a new ad this signal appears next to the resort name   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One click and I know if there is something new for me to look at


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to use the Marketplace EXCEPT

I can't log in. First it was my membership had lapsed. Ok, it was over the weekend and did the cc payment, except no one was working over the weekend to change the status. That was until TUESDAY.
Then it was my password for the marketplace section. Asked several times to reset my password, EXCEPT that was going to an OLD email that I no longer pay for. Except you can't change your password unless you can get the EMAIL they are sending it to. At least 3 emails requesting help for that and the answer was always just RESET your password.

As for the phone number, never an answer; leave a message except I am only on the computer during the day (like now) to drop things off at the office/house and run back to work. Work is not computer friendly and many times is NOT cell phone friendly.

Might be EASIER to me just to set up an NEW TUG MEMBERSHIP! Bet that is against the RULES?:ignore: 

So, no I don't use or check the marketplace ... and I have run ads on it before.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 5, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Out of the thousands of timeshare resorts, there are only a few I am interested in owning so I use the resort watch list..
> 
> Ive put these few resorts on my "resort watch" and when there is a new ad this signal appears next to the resort name
> 
> ...



That's great for you Ron. I, however, am not looking for any specific resort. Mostly I used to scan the Marketplace for interesting private exchange opportunities, not looking for anything specific, open to many possibilities.  Ditto for purchases.  I just want to see what's new each day in the entirety of the Marketplace, that used to be easy, now is effectively impossible.

H


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 5, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I used to use the Marketplace EXCEPT
> 
> I can't log in. First it was my membership had lapsed. Ok, it was over the weekend and did the cc payment, except no one was working over the weekend to change the status. That was until TUESDAY.
> Then it was my password for the marketplace section. Asked several times to reset my password, EXCEPT that was going to an OLD email that I no longer pay for. Except you can't change your password unless you can get the EMAIL they are sending it to. At least 3 emails requesting help for that and the answer was always just RESET your password.
> ...



The Marketplace is not part of the BBS - it requires your TUG Member login.

Reset email address on the bbs:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21616

Reset email address in your TUG Member account:
http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/email.html

Once you've had your TUG Member email address updated (manual operation, doesn't happen instantly), update request your Member password here:
http://tug2.com/tugmembers/PasswordRequestForm.aspx

Contact TUG's owner and operator, Brian Rogers, for general questions and problems with your TUG membership: tug@tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I used to use the Marketplace EXCEPT
> 
> I can't log in. First it was my membership had lapsed. Ok, it was over the weekend and did the cc payment, except no one was working over the weekend to change the status. That was until TUESDAY.
> Then it was my password for the marketplace section. Asked several times to reset my password, EXCEPT that was going to an OLD email that I no longer pay for. Except you can't change your password unless you can get the EMAIL they are sending it to. At least 3 emails requesting help for that and the answer was always just RESET your password.
> ...




I certainly apologize that you have had a bad experience, however the only issue with the above comment is that you dont need to log in to view the marketplace.

for instances where you claim TUG is not responding, i can assure you that every email and voicemail is answered.  if you do not recieve a response from TUG within 24 hours, check your spam/junk email folder.

this is the cause of 99.99999% of complaints that we have from people saying we dont respond.

also if you are using a work email for TUG correspondence (especially .gov and .edu)....we are regularly blocked completely with replies and membership emails (password reminders etc).


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2011)

to answer the above party, by default the marketplace is sorted by the most recent ad...unless you clicked on another column.

to resort by most recent ads, simply click the column containing the FOR SALE picture titled AD TYPE.

this sorts by ad number (you can view the ad number if you hover over the for sale graphic).

ad numbers of course are in numerical order from lowest (posted oldest) to highest (posted most recently)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2011)

we are also working on changing the watch list to automatically notify you via email if a resort on your watch list gets a new ad or review!


----------

